
Energy Department Tells Scientist to Remove ‘Climate Change’ from Study - endswapper
http://observer.com/2017/08/energy-department-censorship-scientists-climate-change/
======
drallison
This is, of course, outrageous. The Science Magazine version of the article
has a bit more information. [http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/doe-
denies-it-has-pol...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/doe-denies-it-
has-policy-remove-climate-change-agency-materials) Of course, the DOE says
they have no such policy, yadda yadda yadda.

